# Canadian Aquabid



## Willowsong (Aug 7, 2013)

Has anyone here ever purchased a betta via Aquabid that lives in Canada?

I'm just wondering how I would go about doing this. I see so many beautiful babies on Aquabid, but I am unsure how reliable it really is. Especially because i'm in Canada and the only transhipper is on the other side of the country from me.

Anyone who has any experience in this and is willing to share is greatly appreciated!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

the betta in my avy was purchased from Thailand, it has since passed a good time ago. either way, I went with wild betta (if im correct for the name). they're based in Montreal QC. since I live in MTL I didn't have to go with a delivery service to get the betta as I picked him up in person. I lucked out as for where the transhipper was located but the postal service isn't too cheap given where the fish will need to be delivered (depends on location)

the fish came in good health but had stress tail biting due the shipping ride. the seller did take a 1-2 weeks longer than expected to ship the fish but he came in safely. I don't think theres too many Canadian transhippers but ther'ye much fewer than those south of Canada's border.


----------



## Willowsong (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah that's my problem. The transhipper is in Ontario and I'm in BC. It's gonna be like... $100 just for shipping!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I've thought about it but decided to not purchase from aquabid. Way to expensive. I found a fish store where they get bettas from Indonesia , Thailand etc. prices go up to 50.00 I believe.


----------



## Willowsong (Aug 7, 2013)

I live in a pretty small community. Our LFS gets their betta's every wednesday but they only get in veiltails and dragonscales for males.

Also I want to possibly get into breeding, which means I would have to find a good breeding pair and I just don't know if I can afford that kind of shipping....


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You can check out Canadian breeders too...


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi. I'm in a small town in Alberta and if the bettas are shipped from Thailand on Sunday I get them Wednesday. I've had two shipments of about ten fish each and all were alive and healthy. I didn't have any issues with Hung, the transhipper, other than he charges a lot! Plus the shipping costs are crazy expensive. I did get some gorgeous bettas though. If you do get some aquabid fish, I strongly advise against using Canada Post for shipping. Some members have and very bad experiences.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes, DO NOT use Canada post, unless you want dead fish and horrible customer service.


----------



## Willowsong (Aug 7, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Yes, DO NOT use Canada post, unless you want dead fish and horrible customer service.


That's a good piece of information thank you. Also do you know of any breeders in BC/Alberta?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Logisticsguy and I are the two Alberta breeders that are currently active on the forum. I also have a friend who will be breeding a nice pair soon. I can't think of any BC breeders who are still in the hobby. 

Anything you're looking for in particular? Tail types?


----------



## Willowsong (Aug 7, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Logisticsguy and I are the two Alberta breeders that are currently active on the forum. I also have a friend who will be breeding a nice pair soon. I can't think of any BC breeders who are still in the hobby.
> 
> Anything you're looking for in particular? Tail types?


Where abouts in Alberta are you? I'm pretty close to the BC/Alberta Border myself.

I'm looking for a nice male crowntail preferably black orchid or a unique colour pattern. My LFS only gets female crowntails for some strange reason.

Also, I would love to get into the hobby some day! Unfortunately my tiny apartment doesn't have the space I would want to invest for them.


----------

